# Shots going either high right or low



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i see your on line now if you wanna talk about it go to chat ill be there a while and will be glad to help


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

"Kind of hard to judge" would be a gross understatement. :wink:
More like, impossible... could be 50 different things.

Go get him, Mike!


----------



## HawgWild76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gee Thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: looks. like the DL, is a inch to long or more...inconsistent anchor..spot might be a issue to .. shooting to many lbs got his arm hurting to, waiting on pics.... archers helping archers


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

HawgWild76 said:


> Gee Thanks


"Help me, to help you. Help me, to help you." :dontknow:

Need to see pics or better yet, video.
Or at least a description of your shot process... ie; how you aim and trigger the shot.


----------

